# Ezjail after upgrade 9.0->9.1



## mad0 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello, 

after successful upgrade FreeeBSD 9.0 RELEASE to 9.1 RELEASE

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.1-RELEASE
```


```
root# uname -a
FreeBSD my.domain 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I can't run any jail:

```
root# ezjail-admin start
 ezjailConfiguring jails:.
Starting jails: cannot start jail "www":
 cannot start jail "test1":
 cannot start jail "test":
 cannot start jail "shell2":
 cannot start jail "shell":
 cannot start jail "games":
.
root#
```


```
root# ezjail-admin start www
Configuring jails:.
Starting jails: cannot start jail "www":
.
Error: Could not start www.
  You need to start it by hand.
root#
```

No errors in /var/log/*
Someone had a similar situation?


----------



## Remington (Dec 17, 2012)

Did you try ezjail-admin update?


----------



## mad0 (Dec 17, 2012)

Remington said:
			
		

> Did you try ezjail-admin update?



Yes, nothing changed.
I installed new basejail:


```
rm -fr /usr/jails
ezjail-admin install
```

Nothing, same error.

But no problem with  fresh install 9.1 from ISO.


----------



## mad0 (Dec 17, 2012)

I think I found solution


```
root# sysctl security.jail.mount_allowed="1"
security.jail.mount_allowed: 0 -> 1
root# ezjail-admin start www
Configuring jails:.
Starting jails: www.
root#
```


----------



## Predy (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting your solution.
I had the same problem 2 hours ago after upgrading and I couldn't get my jails back online 

Your post saved me ! 

Do you why this has been changed in 9.1 ?


----------

